# whats your BMW like in the snow?



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

as above really. what is it like when the white stuff is everywhere


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

In a word, ****e....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine was stuck in work's car park last year :wall:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Mine was rotten, everywhichway but forwards most of the time. I came to a stop behind traffic on what must have been a 1 in 1,000,000 uphill gradient and could I get the bloody thing moving? Everything from letting the clutch out as gently as possible, to planting the right foot, TCS on and off, nothing would get it going. Resorted to reversing it in the end. Rear tyres were not far off their limit and lease company would not pay for a new set until they were completely worn out. They're supposed to be not too shabby on winter tyres, but I wasn't going to pay for them on a car that didn't belong to me. Never had a problem in a FWD car.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine was fine never came close to getting stuck.





Oh BMW right mines a Rav 4


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

dont know yet!!! will let you know, but v8 driving the rear wheels is certainly going to be exciting:thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Ask the people who have said they would never bother with winter tyres as their clutch control is second to none and they drive accordingly and leave enough of a gap etc


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I had a 1 series loaner during the bad weather.... I remember going up hill sideways at 3 mph! Never again!!


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine was excellent, M3 too!! It sat beautifully in the garage all nice n warm whilst the freelander performed amazingly!!!

Shot of her as i didnt put her away the first night!!!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I had a BMW 3 series years ago and it was faultless in the snow! Remember sitting at the bottom of a small hill watching a Peugeot 406 spinning its wheels, going nowhere. I was 3 cars back and no-one else was moving. Thought bugger this not sitting here all day. Stuck it in 1st gear and sailed up the hill no problems. Amazed myself :lol:


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Are we talking proper snow, or the light covering of white stuff that brings the M25 to a standstill?

As we always expect some snow, our road-clearing services are probably more prepared. If it's a foot deep .... then we make alternative travel plans, otherwise, we just carry-on as normal but take it steady.

It can get a little chilly here in the Highlands :wave:

........ last winter in Aberdeenshire


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

For me it was proper snow, totally agree about the take it steady statement


----------



## GerryH (May 8, 2011)

In the thick of it last year mine wasn't really as bad as some make them out to be. This year I bought winter wheels as I was taking on a contract that meant a 70 mile round trip each day. Unfortunately the contract fell through so never bothered getting them fitted until today, cant wait for a bit of snow to try them out now.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I,ve got 3 customers who have sold their BMW,s since the snow last year,two 1 Series, (one of which the husband had to sit in the boot to try and get theirs up a small hill to their house.) and a 5 Series.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Absolutely FANTASTIC


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a little worried to be honest. Got a 130i couple months ago, will see what happens, may need to get some snow socks


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

E36 328i Sport - thick snow on block paving (notoriously bad when snow covered) for 150 yeards, no gritting - 245 / 40 17" tyres - never got stuck during 3 weeks of snow- can't see what the fuss is about

Perhaps myself and OH know the basics of how to drive on snow


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well if you are very smooth and don't have to stop and keep in high gears ok take it up sking in scotland every year but would not recommend it for any snow at all rear drive with low profile tyre's not the best a set of winters is a good idea and im ok got cooper s for snow.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

girl i work with had a z3 , she spent ages clearing the snow/ice from around the front wheels lol, I should have stopped her but I so wanted to see her reaction when she got back in and tried to move again.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

don`t intend on finding out. Trying to buy a cheap 4x4 for winter use. Cant get up our drive in the snow, never mind anywhere else. I worry more about other drivers hitting me!
For the price of replacing 2 alloys should I slide and hit a kerb (did this in my last bm) I can get a winter wreck.


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Not just the fresh snow, but the minus temperatures turn the snow into a myriad of frozen furrows ......... so if you 'pick-up' the wrong line into a bend, you've no choice but to follow the guy that was there before his tracks froze..... hopefully, he didn't drift off the road :lol:

I drive a 120d coupe and as you probably know, the frameless, side-windows drop about a centimetre when you pull the door handle (to allow the glass to clear the rubber before the door opens)..... so if my car is frozen, the window doesn't drop so I struggle to open the door :wall:

It's forecast to be -4 tonight, so I've 'pre-dropped' the driver-side window :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ohhh I can't wait. If the 318 does not want to move then the wifes car will suffice.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

LindenH said:


> Not just the fresh snow, but the minus temperatures turn the snow into a myriad of frozen furrows ......... so if you 'pick-up' the wrong line into a bend, you've no choice but to follow the guy that was there before his tracks froze..... hopefully, he didn't drift off the road :lol:
> 
> I drive a 120d coupe and as you probably know, the frameless, side-windows drop about a centimetre when you pull the door handle (to allow the glass to clear the rubber before the door opens)..... so if my car is frozen, the window doesn't drop so I struggle to open the door :wall:
> 
> It's forecast to be -4 tonight, so I've 'pre-dropped' the driver-side window :thumb:


I use AG rubber protectant on mine - helps no end with frameless windows :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

My BMW was ok ish in snow.
My audio S3 with Quattro was amazing though!! On the road I never had a problem, then on the local aerodrome could drift so easily and still keep control


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

My neighbour sold his 1 series bmw after last winter. It may depend where you live. If your roads are gritted etc you may be ok but we have to go over a bridge up a slight incline to get out of our lane and he couldnt get up that. It was on his drive for weeks last year but that was without a gritter coming down here and us just throwing grit on the road the best we could 

It was a bad winter though.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine is brilliant especially with my 18" wheels and summer tyres lol , but I had fun to drive it last winter, so if u know how to drive it you'll enjoy yourself if not it can be dangerous


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

My dads 330 was awful and undriveable until he got his winter tyres


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got a 330 Auto and it was terrible last year, ended up gong everywhere in the girlfriends Fiesta which was brilliant.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

tom-coupe said:


> as above really. what is it like when the white stuff is everywhere


:wave:
Don't all you BMW drivers use the wife's 207/Corsa when there's the risk of some slippy stuff!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Was gonna sell my audi and just run my manta but as the manta will probably be finished about xmas time, think I'll just hold onto my a3 quattro a couple months longer!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

My 530i was a bit pants overall really.

It's okay(ish) with a little bit of snow and as long as no-one stops in front of you and you lose your momentum.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Snow + BMW = fun!  I drive my 328i wagon in all seasons 



















Running on Yokohama Ice Guard 225/45-17


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

My 535i (on normal tyres) was horrendous!
I didn't use it at all in the snow. I tried to move it across the drive. I put it into D and it didn't move an inch and just sat there slowly spinning the rear wheels :wall:

The Connect on winter tyres performs much more admirably!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

My E36 318 Is Coupe was awesome, even took someone home who had a front wheel drive car one year when we had 6" of snow (Last year or the year before i think)

Looking forward to some snow this year, big wide tyres loads of fun!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a 328ci last year and I did not think it was too bad I was goin from Liverpool to Manchester everyday I think I slid it once or twice that's it.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

X drive BMW X1 no problem, better than last car Jaguar sport.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

jag1 said:


> X drive BMW X1 no problem, better than last car Jaguar sport.


No wonder, you drive a 4wd


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

The old 330 was ok getting to work but i'm not sure the M3 will fare well. Might just keep the runabout for a couple more months in case!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

The wife's e36 318 ti compac is shocking in the snow so I am glad it's off the road at the moment,
hope my Audi barge will be ok in the white stuff.


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

Managed alright in my M3, even made it to my local dealership which is more than can be said for their front wheel drive delivery van containing the parts they needed. My dads 320D seemed to struggle, not sure if it was due to a rubbish tread pattern on his run flats, being an auto or having no lsd.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking forward to the snow, brought up driving Capris and Granadas.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Here in Canada most people have a set of winter tires no matter what sort of car they drive.
I look forward to winter driving and prefer RWD to FWD, lots more fun.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Not experienced it myself but snow tyres would be a must if I owned a BMW.

Just don't follow this womans lead


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Stupid stupid woman.


----------



## GerryH (May 8, 2011)

The woman is an idiot but not as much as the two filming her. Why would you not go out and help, some people eh!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

GerryH said:


> The woman is an idiot but not as much as the two filming her. Why would you not go out and help, some people eh!


Yep, this vid was posted on here last year and that's exactly what I said, intead of videoing the lass struggle on I would've got off my 4rse and helped her on her way. I know the snow is a ball-ache but it does increase community spirit, whether it be giving a stuck motorist a push or picking up a bit of shopping for an elderly neighbour.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It's for the greater good. Sacrifice one BMW for the entertainment of many :wave:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The fact that we get two weeks out of 50 with snow,and keep in mind its only been the last few years we have had it,I won't be worrying about my 5series in the snow. As I simply won't be taking her out lol. Reports of people selling there BMWs because there maybe snow for a few weeks is hysterical at best. Seriously,getting rid of a lovely engineered car because we have some snow ? Hilarious. Considering the price of snow tyres I will be ****ed if I'm shelling out over 500 quid for rear tyres alone just so I can drive for a few weeks out the year. I got one word for you,TAXI  an the scare mongering by the steelers and tyre companys are just a "jackal" like as I have a friend who got an email from halliwell jones offering her a good deal on snow tyres for her mini. Doesn't take long for that band wagon to fill does it.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

silverback said:


> Reports of people selling there BMWs because there maybe snow for a few weeks is hysterical at best.


If people rely on their car for work then it could easily work out better to get rid, even if it is only for two weeks.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

pooma said:


> Not experienced it myself but snow tyres would be a must if I owned a BMW.
> 
> Just don't follow this womans lead


Oh if only she would have come through the door way :lol: that would have been awesome. From giggling and not offering any help to someone who clearly hasn't got a clue about what she is doing,to "our house is ****ed,why didn't we help her when we could" now that would have been a good vid :lol:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

My e46 320d is fine until you stop. Carried on up where a mitsi warrior was reversing downhill... Then stopped when I picked my little girl up... could not get away from a 1% incline.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> If people rely on their car for work then it could easily work out better to get rid, even if it is only for two weeks.


For 2 weeks of snow you would honestly consider it ? Knee jerk springs to mind.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

silverback said:


> Oh if only she would have come through the door way :lol: that would have been awesome. From giggling and not offering any help to someone who clearly hasn't got a clue about what she is doing,to "our house is ****ed,why didn't we help her when we could" now that would have been a good vid :lol:


Oh I agree, would've been marvelous if she'd wiped the corner off the house but hey ho.

But god she was kicking snow from under the front wheels for grip, sitting watching at this point I'd have been thinking god she hasn't got a clue.

Some peoples lack of knowledge of what they are guiding around our roads is un-real.

Today on my way to work I did my good deed for the day, I spotted a friend of my wifes struggling to start her car, sticking starter motor and a flat battery meant it was going nowhere, I said I'll give a push and you can bump it. "what??" came the reply. I just couldn't get my head round the idea of a driver not knowing how to bump start a car. I explained the procedure, gave her a push and off she went.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Bmws are rear wheel drive, so the slip and contact on the snow will affect the grip levels on the road, same as a mercedes benz, having a high powered bm will cause problems, the power will get channelled to aggressively on the rear tyres, the best way to master snow, is slow acceleration, and having grip on the rear tyres, but once you slip, you slip, its hard to regain the traction back on the road surface.....

Same goes with front wheel drives, with large width tyres, such as 225 width and over....


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Silverback, my neighbour who sold him BM due to weeks of snow down our lane last year couldnt get a taxi. He commutes from Lincs to Leeds everyday so a car that he can used every day of the year is a must :wave:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

My Z4 was fantastic in the snow never slid or got stuck, dont know what all the fuss was about and we had nearly 3 feet of snow.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> having a high powered bm will cause problems


Nothing to do with high power. Alot of BMWs that struggle have weedy engines. If they are wheelspinning at idle they aren't kicking out much power. They are just too light on the drive wheels.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

silverback said:


> For 2 weeks of snow you would honestly consider it ? Knee jerk springs to mind.


Two weeks of me not at work would lose my company several times the value of the car, so not really knee jerk.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

suppose you could carry and fit chains if needed if you are worried about getting stranded.......










Yes i know they are on the front wheels....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I personally think the question should be a little more far reaching like what are drivers like in snow 

Does the performance of a car in the snow really dictate if you buy it or not in this country people?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

andy monty said:


> suppose you could carry and fit chains if needed if you are worried about getting stranded.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot believe my eyes chains on the wrong wheels, thanks for posting mate  :lol::lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> I cannot believe my eyes chains on the wrong wheels, thanks for posting mate  :lol::lol:


There were a few doing the rounds last winter


----------

